# New Bow and Gun shop in Amherst VA.



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

*Amherst Arms & Archery*


Dealing with 2010 bows from Athens and PSE, as well as good prices on your archery supply needs.

113A Sprouse Dr.
Amherst, VA. 24521
434 401 9865

Stop by and give them a look.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt :wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*bob*

Who's shop is this???

I heard that Steve moved is this his place??


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

No it's not Steve's shop.
Steve's old shop in now Sportman's Outdoor and Archery.

Not sure of the guy on the gun side but the bow side is the man in the post above me.

Hope to make it down to Coyote for a shoot or tow this year.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

How about a structrual refrence for local(kinda) guys


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> How about a structrual refrence for local(kinda) guys


Can't help ya there Brad. Haven't been there yet. Bit further north on 29 from Steve's old shop.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bo Bob said:


> Can't help ya there Brad. Haven't been there yet. Bit further north on 29 from Steve's old shop.


Should have expected that from you!!!! You never were good for a whole lot:tongue:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Bob*



Bo Bob said:


> No it's not Steve's shop.
> Steve's old shop in now Sportman's Outdoor and Archery.
> 
> Not sure of the guy on the gun side but the bow side is the man in the post above me.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you guys at some shoots. 
The schedule is posted and McKenzie told me just today that our new targets are shipping. 
It's gonna be Awesome with all new targets, we're also holding the ASA State shoot too.


back to subject: 
So, what lines does Steve carry now? Didn't see him listed on Bowtech's site anymore.
Also... did he move? Does he still have room to hold his indoor shoots??
I hope so those were a LOT of fun on a Saturday Night.

Hopefully I can get down there and check out the new guys shop soon.
Sounds like you guys have a LOT of shops to choose from in your area.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> How about a structrual refrence for local(kinda) guys


Go North 29, past Steve's old shop. Look for RV sales on the Right. Just past it and the Best Bet is Amherst Arms. (All on the Right going 29N). If you get to the John Deere dealer and the old Amherst Ford building you have gone too far.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Should have expected that from you!!!! You never were good for a whole lot:tongue:


And this is one of my good days!:tongue:


XForce Girl said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys at some shoots.
> The schedule is posted and McKenzie told me just today that our new targets are shipping.
> It's gonna be Awesome with all new targets, we're also holding the ASA State shoot too.


Yea, I copied your dates down into my planner yesterday and saw that you have the state shoot. Looking forward to that.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

builditall said:


> Go North 29, past Steve's old shop. Look for RV sales on the Right. Just past it and the Best Bet is Amherst Arms. (All on the Right going 29N). If you get to the John Deere dealer and the old Amherst Ford building you have gone too far.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks builditall I know where that's at:thumbs_up

See Bob that wasnt so hard:tongue:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Thanks builditall I know where that's at:thumbs_up:



No problem.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

awesome place!!!!!!!! it's getting my business from now on!!!!! ya'll need to stop by and give Jamie a holla. :thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

We will be offering awesome price's and best of all customer service.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

I had a chance to meet the guys running the gun side, they are real nice folks(down to earth) that means alot. As far as the bow side I thaink Jamie Himes is one of the best bow techs in the area and Jamie is the only person that will work on my familys bows. Look forward to doing some shopping at your store.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

Best of luck Jamie!! :darkbeer:


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bump for a great guy, best of luck Jamie!:thumbs_up


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

he is just trying to get moved in now, but man once he does et moved in i believe that he is really going to take off. all i can say is that he better be planning on expanding now. lol. good luck Jamie!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Want to Thank everyone for their support.Thank's Jamie


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## vahunter102 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bump! What are your hours Jamie? I'll have to stop in sometime. Roger


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

ttt for ya Jamie


Can't wait to see the place myself.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

hey roger, im not sure as far as how many days he is going to work, but is is going to go to the shop when he gets off work at 3:30, but the gun shop will be open from 9 i think. all of this will start at the beging of febuary.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bow1966 fill in your profile. You want people to know who you are now that you have a business.......... But maybe not. With some of the guys posting here saying they'll stop by I'd hide as well! :becky:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank's everyone hours 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Mon thru Friday Saterday's a ?.Will post when I talk to the owner.Really just getting started hoping to be stocked by Feb 1st.Thank's again everyone for the support this mean's alot to me!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bow1966 said:


> Thank's everyone hours 9:00 am to 8:00 pm Mon thru Friday Saterday's a ?.Will post when I talk to the owner.Really just getting started hoping to be stocked by Feb 1st.Thank's again everyone for the support this mean's alot to me!!!


Jamie will do what he can to make his customers happy and get them set up right.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie will go out of his way to make sure things our right for you, and for those with kids Jamie really goes out the way to help all the new and future bow shooters to feel comfortable with there set-up. I know I have three kids Jamie has helped. Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

WAMJ said:


> Jamie will go out of his way to make sure things our right for you, and for those with kids Jamie really goes out the way to help all the new and future bow shooters to feel comfortable with there set-up. I know I have three kids Jamie has helped. Thanks and Good Luck


Shoot! Look what he did for you!!!!!!
Jamie has spent a lot of time with me in the past making sure things were right and going above and beyond in my opinion. 
Even made me look bad while paper tuning. Dang perfect hole!!


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Bob, Jamie has helped my bow to be perfect, but I dont think there is anymore help for me, although Jamie keeps trying. By the way great shooting this pass weekend at Twin Oaks.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

how about a bump for a great thread that neads to get the word out!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

congrats on the new shop..and good luck..


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

A bump for a great guy


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

WAMJ said:


> Bob, Jamie has helped my bow to be perfect, but I dont think there is anymore help for me, although Jamie keeps trying. By the way great shooting this pass weekend at Twin Oaks.


Thanks Jimmy. Not too proud of 2 down though but I'll take it after not shooting really for a couple months.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT for a great new place to deal with.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

good luck, and be there for your customers they will always remember that.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Shop is ready for any bow work needed.Still waiting on stock and bow's.:thumbs_up


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

A bump for ya


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie let me know when my stuff comes in. Thanks


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hoping this week we should be recieving some of or order's.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

do u have a chronograph and an arrow saw yet?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Chronograph not in yet.Got saw set up this weekend.Also got another bow line for the shop today.Ben Pearson Archery they have some impressive bow's for 2010.:teeth:


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie how late will you be there tommorow I was going to stop by.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy will be their awhile tomorrow got some work coming in.Come on by and check out the shop it's looking good.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

I will see you there.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Will see you tonight.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Want to thank everyone for coming by the store and the support.Thank's Jamie


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bow1966 said:


> Want to thank everyone for coming by the store and the support.Thank's Jamie


Thanks for the serving job last night. Hope to put it to good use this weekend.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Thanks for the serving job last night. Hope to put it to good use this weekend.


where are you shooting this weekend?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

You are more than welcome Bob good luck this weekend.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie I think Bob is going to need more than that serving job when we get to the R 100. Yours Truely The Others


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bulldogg1119 said:


> where are you shooting this weekend?


Sherwood but it looks like that might not pan out possibbly.



WAMJ said:


> Jamie I think Bob is going to need more than that serving job when we get to the R 100. Yours Truely The Others


Will *serve* you up a good whoopin at the R-100.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

yeah, i was planning on going to shoot sherwood but some things have come up. soooo........ i guess not. lol. i guess ill see you at twin oaks then.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Athen's and PSE shipped bow's out to me real excited to get them in the store.Next week gonna be busy everything gonna hit at one time.But this is good thing:teeth:


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

bow1966 said:


> Athen's and PSE shipped bow's out to me real excited to get them in the store.Next week gonna be busy everything gonna hit at one time.But this is good thing:teeth:


awesome man!!!!! my 28" cams should be in either today or sometime nextweek. i will let you know when they get it. by the way, i need your phone number again. if you would, please pm it to me. 
thanks,
Chris


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie when next week do you expect your stuff to come in?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bow's coming and accessories can't wait excited.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

:bump::thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star::star::star::star:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Bump for a great new place to do business with in VA.:shade:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## tweedy306 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jamie I stopped by today before you got there looks like yall are going to have a nice place


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

It won't take Jamie long to get it where it should be and everybody feels welcome to be there.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tweedy Thank's for coming by hopefully thing's should be stocked up better by the weekend.Thank's again Jamie


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

im starting to get antsy waiting on these cams to get in Jamie. they should be in any day and when i see them i will give you a call. what time are you getting to the shop, 3:30?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Some of the PSE's and the Athen's arrived today.Come on by and check them out!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

bow1966 said:


> Some of the PSE's and the Athen's arrived today.Come on by and check them out!!!!!:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


awesome!!!!!! my cams still arent here.  so did the exceed 300 come in?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Exceed 300 not arrived yet still waiting.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

bow1966 said:


> Exceed 300 not arrived yet still waiting.


i wanna see it when it comes in. and Joey's arrows cam in today. are you going to be at the shop tom?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Will be their 3:30.Thank's Jamie


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

The Vendetta is a great feeling bow.:wink:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## tweedy306 (Mar 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Pearson bow's put on the Big Brown truck today.Hopefully be in the shop this week.Thank's Jamie


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star::star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Pearson has arrived very nice bow's come by and shoot them.Thank's Jamie


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Stopped by Jamie's tonight and shot the Athens 34" model. What a nice bow with a super nice draw cycle. *Without a doubt *it's worth a look for anyone in the market of a new bow!!!!
Jamie's such a swell guy that he even lets us "other folks" in.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:wink:


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I might have to make a trip to Amherst to see this bow shop.

Doug


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Please do trying to offer good pricing and customer service most of all.Thank's Jamie


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

dougedwards said:


> I might have to make a trip to Amherst to see this bow shop.
> 
> Doug


You won't be disappointed in the prices or service here.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

The New Athen's Exceed 300 should be at the shop Monday or Tuesday.Thank's Jamie


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

bow1966 said:


> The New Athen's Exceed 300 should be at the shop Monday or Tuesday.Thank's Jamie


Can't wait to try it.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:wink:


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Jamie Thanks for your help the other night the bow feels good!!!


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Any time Jimmy glad to help.:wink:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Make sure to let us know when those Exceed 300's get there.:tongue:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Should be tomorrow also a bunch of Fat Boy Bullet's on the way!!!!


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

I stopped by the shop tonight to check it out. I got to shoot a few bows and chat with Jamie for a few minutes. The Athens is a really smooth bow!!! I know Ill definately be back for all my archery supply's, great bunch of guys up there!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gonna have to come to Amherst and get my Accomplice set up when it gets here. I'm reading a ton of good stuff about this shop and the people who run it! Look forward to meeting you guys soon.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

It will be well worth the trip down to the shop,when you leave your bow will be right!!! and you will have made some new friends as well!!!!!


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

WAMJ said:


> It will be well worth the trip down to the shop,when you leave your bow will be right!!! and you will have made some new friends as well!!!!!


It's worth a drive anywhere there are good bow technicians and even better people! So if this place is as great as I'm reading then I know I can't go wrong! See you guys as soon as the bow arrives to my doorstep!


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

3D_shooter84 said:


> It's worth a drive anywhere there are good bow technicians and even better people! So if this place is as great as I'm reading then I know I can't go wrong! See you guys as soon as the bow arrives to my doorstep!


you wont be dissapointed man!!!!!! i have an athens accomplice 34 and jamie set it up for me. i couldn't ask for a better bow and set up!!!!!! you won't be dissapointed!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Want to Thank everyone for the help and support couldn't do this with out you all.Thank's Jamie:thumbs_up


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

bow1966 said:


> Want to Thank everyone for the help and support couldn't do this with out you all.Thank's Jamie:thumbs_up


np man, i'm glad to give a man the support he deserves.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

bulldogg1119 said:


> np man, i'm glad to give a man the support he deserves.


Support???? Jamie wear a bra???


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:wink:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Shot the new Athens Exceed 300 tonight. One smmoooooooooth bow:wink:

If you get the chance drop by and give it a try.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

thanks for hooking me up tonight Jamie!!!!! i appreciate it!!! and that exceed 300 is sweet!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up for great service!!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope to see ya Fri afternoon.
Will give you a call.

Know if Rusty is shooting this Saturday night??


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Haven't heard think the weather is gonna put a damper on everything.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

We got a little snow in Gretna....:zip:


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt for the day.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on by and try the New Athen's Pearson's and PSE's in stock.Also for the gun enthusiast.Good selection of gun's and ammo in stock at this time.:wink:


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does this shop have a shooting range. If so how big and how much per hour?


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Coming in time weather not working with our plan's.Price's don't know at this time just spending alot of time on getting stuff in shop.Starting a new bow shop is a process.Thank's for asking


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

I understand the weather I have seen enough snow. I look forward to checking out the shop when I am up that way.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Shot the Exceed 300 last night. Great feeling bow and the grip was to my liking too. Really nice shooting bow.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Everyone is welcome come on by and shoot these bow's.Took Athen's and Pearson bow account's sight unseen.Have been real impressed with the machine work and qualitly of these bow's.Don't want to leave out the top notch PSE bow's.They are good shooter's to.:thumbs_up


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

What time would be a good one to come in on friday? I have the day off and my Accomplice just came in so it's a perfect day to come in for me.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3D_shooter84 said:


> What time would be a good one to come in on friday? I have the day off and my Accomplice just came in so it's a perfect day to come in for me.


Jamie gets there after he gets off work. He's there on Mon, Wed, and Fri's and is usually there by 3:30-4:00.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on by I will be there around 3:35.Thank's Jamie


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

how about a bump for a great bow shop!!!!! come on in guys for some great service and to shoot some great bows!!!!


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

wow, this hasn't been bumped in a while!! bump it up to the top!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

bulldogg1119 said:


> wow, this hasn't been bumped in a while!! bump it up to the top!!!!! :thumbs_up


That's because there is a new thread with pics attached.:teeth:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Come on by and try out all the New 2010 bow's in stock.:star::star::star::star:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star::star::star::star:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star::star::star:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Bump for ya James.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank's Bob Ttt:wink:


----------



## robrob01 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jamie is a great guy to deal with he will work with everyone


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had this thread saved. I was just wondering how the shop was doing. I finally get some time off next week it has been months and wanted to stop by. I don't need a new bow but it never hurts to look around. Also do you guys sell catquivers in there. I may be switching over to one. Is there a shooting range in the shop?


----------

